# Heringe einlegen - wie lange?



## Bjoerrn (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange ihr Heringe einlegt. Bisher habe ich sie immer nach max. sechs Tagen 
gegessen. Wobei ich meine, dass sie richtig gut zart erst so nach fünf Tagen sind. Wie lange kann ich die Burschen 
einlegen, ohne dass ich nach dem Verzehr tagelang nur noch die Toilette sehe  ?
Die Glasschüssel mit den Heringen steht die ganze Zeit über im Kühlschrank. 

Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Das kommt auf mehrere Faktoren (wie so oft sowohl beim Angeln wie beim Kochen) an:
Verwendest Du Filets oder ganze Fische?
Ganze Fische brauchen natürlich länger zum durchziehen.
Wie hoch ist die Säure/Salz/Zuckerkonzentration??
Je höher diese Konzentration ist, desto eher kann man den Fisch essen, desto schneller wird er aber auch zu sauer/salzig/zuckrig.

Ich nehme immer Filets zum einlegen, und verwende als Grundrezept 300ml Weisswein und 300ml Essig (5%) mit ca. 100 Gramm Zucker ohne oder mit nur ganz wenig Salz.

Damit brauchen die Filets mindestens 3 Tage, man kann sie aber bis zu 4 - 6 Wochen aufheben (auch wenn sie selten so "alt" werden).


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich mache es so

Heringe klar ausnehmen und schuppen

am rücken über die länge einschneiden

25%iger  Essig   1/2 glas ca. 125ml auf einen liter wasser
Salz 3-4 esslöffel
Piment 6-8 stück
Lorbeerblatt 3-4 stück
dann nach ca. 24 std. filitieren die filets in stücke schneiden mit Oel und reichlichlich zwiebeln einlegen fertig

schmeckt läckääää

Ps:
je länger man die heringe drinnen lässt je saurer werden sie


----------



## Bjoerrn (24. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Ein gutes Rezept (von Oma ) habe ich, war mir nur nicht im Klaren, dass man die Heringe so lange einlegen kann. Wirklich vier bis sechs Wochen??? Klar, Essig "konserviert", aber ist ja eben auch Zucker drin... 
Das genaue Mischungsverhältnis habe ich momentan nicht im Kopf, zumal ich den Essig selbst aus Essigessenz und Wasser anrühre. 
Naja, wochenlang werden die bei mir sicher niemals "überleben", aber somit weiß ich wenigestens , dass man auch locker über eine Woche gehen kann...

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bjoerrn (24. Februar 2004)

Ach ja, ich lege immer die ganzen Fische ein. Lassen sich nachher viel besser filetieren finde ich!


----------



## The_Duke (24. Februar 2004)

@Thomas

Ich mag gerne "Bratrotaugen"...kann ich die auch so lange einlegen? 4 Wochen is doch schon recht lange...
Würde mich freuen, wenns so wäre! :m


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (24. Februar 2004)

Frage an Alle:

Machts einen Unterschied beim Einlegen, ob die Heringe gebraten sind ... - oder vielleicht nicht ?

Gelten bei beiden Eure gleichen Rezepte ?

Danke Burkhard


----------



## Pete (24. Februar 2004)

um sauren hering, also bismark zu machen, kannst du sie auch roh (grün, evtl. leicht vorgesalzen) mit einer abgekühlten brühe aus essig, salz zucker und entsprechenden gewürzen übergießen...achte aber darauf, dass der sud erkaltet ist, sonst bekommst du matsch...kannst ruhig ein wenig mehr essig zugeben als beim brathering, die essenzen haben es beim rohen fisch etwas schwerer, ins fleisch einzudringen....vergiss nicht, einen guten stengel dill und viieeeel zwiebeln zum sud dazuzutun....


----------



## makrellstevie (7. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*

wer kann mir denn sagen wie ich aus einem leckeren Hering einen Matjes bekomme ?

Daaaaaaaanke |supergri


----------



## natworker (7. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*

*Hallo, hier hast Du meine 3 besten Heringsrezepte.*​ 
*Viel Spass beim ausprobieren.*​ 

*Bismarck-Heringe*​Dieses Rezept ist ausgelegt für 24 Fische
3/4 l kaltes Wasser
3/4 l Kräuteressig, 7 Kräuter, 5% Säure
3 Eßl. Salz (kein Jodsalz!)
6-7 Eßl. Zucker je nach Geschmack, wenn die Heringe etwas säuerlicher werden sollen, weniger Zucker nehmen
1 P. Kochfischgewürz
gemahlener Pfeffer
alles zusammen kochen und die Heringe mind. 2 Tage einwirken lassen,
dann dünn geschnittene Zwiebelringe zugeben




*Rollmöpse und Bratheringe*​stellt man auf die gleiche Weise her, man nimmt lediglich 1/4 l Wasser *mehr*, 1 Teel. Salz *weniger* und nach Geschmack etwas mehr Zucker




*Matjes Heringe*​8 Heringe
40 g Salz ,(kein Jodsalz!) 
Heringe einsalzen und 2 Tage unter gelegentlichem Wenden liegen lassen
die Haut abziehen, 
Rückenflossen rausziehen und an dieser Stelle der Rückenflosse mit einem Messer vorsichtig das Fleisch an der Mittelgräte entlang lösen zum halbieren, 
Gräten entfernen
Marinade:
2 Pinnchen Wasser mit 2 Pinnchen Öl und 1 Prise Salz zusammen kochen,
unbedingt kalt werden lassen!
Heringe in einen Topf oder Dose einschichten und mit der Marinade bestreichen
Auf jede Lage Heringe dünne Zwiebelringe legen, mit der Marinade bestreichen bis aufgebraucht
Nach 2 Tagen verzehrfertig
Haltbar ca. 8 Tage


----------



## Dodo_44 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



makrellstevie schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn sagen wie ich aus einem leckeren Hering einen Matjes bekomme ?
> 
> Daaaaaaaanke |supergri


 

Ein Bericht findest Du, auch in der Zeitschrift Rute & Rolle Ausgabe März 2007.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



makrellstevie schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn sagen wie ich aus einem leckeren Hering einen Matjes bekomme ?
> 
> Daaaaaaaanke |supergri


Bitte :m hau rein... #h


----------



## makrellstevie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



natworker schrieb:


> *Hallo, hier hast Du meine 3 besten Heringsrezepte.*​
> 
> 
> *Viel Spass beim ausprobieren.*​
> ...


|laola: |jump:


----------



## makrellstevie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*

danke für die geilen Rezepte..... Bin schon am ausprobieren !!:vik:


----------



## makrellstevie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



makrellstevie schrieb:


> danke für die geilen Rezepte..... Bin schon am ausprobieren !!:vik:


 

P.s. Der Octopussi o.links war übrigens auch sehr lecker...
|supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*

ja und muss mann wenn amnn bratheringe macht die vorher nicht anbraten oder wie ??

mfg


----------



## MarioDD (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja und muss mann wenn amnn bratheringe macht die vorher nicht anbraten oder wie ??
> 
> mfg


 
natürlich-sonst wären es ja keine Bratheringe...
Anbei weitere Möglichkeiten:

*Brathering*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Bratheringsgewürz
1 Tüte Fischpanade
Zubereitung:

Das Wasser und die Gewürze kochen.
Die ausgenommenen und gesäuberten Heringe trocken tupfen.
Danach den Hering pfeffern und salzen und dann in der Fischpanade wenden.
Den Hering etwas stärker im heißen Fett anbraten, bis er schön braun ist.
Den fertig gebratenen Hering am besten in eine eckige Schüssel geben und ihn mit dem noch heißen Sud übergießen. Den Hering mindestens eine Nacht stehen und ziehen lassen.
Die Haltbarkeit im Kühlschrank beträgt so mindestens 3 Wochen.
Wird der Brathering mit dem heißen Sud gleich eingeweckt, so ist er mehrere Monate haltbar.

*Bismarckhering*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten für den Sud:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Heringseinlegegewürz

Zubereitung:

Wasser und Gewürze zum kochen bringen und Abkühlen lassen.
Am besten wird der Sud, wenn man diesen über Nacht stehen lässt.
Dann werden die rohen Heringsfilets in ein Schraubglas gegeben und mit dem Sud übergossen.
Wichtig ist, dass keine Stelle „trocken“ bleibt. Der Hering muss schwimmen.
Danach wird das Glas verschraubt. Die kalt eingeweckten Heringe müssen jetzt mindestens 3-4 Wochen an einem dunklen und Kühlen Ort (z.B. Keller) ruhen.
Erst nach dieser Zeit sind die Heringe gut durchzogen und können verzehrt werden.


*Rollmops*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten für den Sud:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Heringseinlegegewürz

Zubereitung:

Wasser und Gewürze zum kochen bringen und Abkühlen lassen.
Am besten wird der Sud, wenn man diesen über Nacht stehen lässt.
Die fertigen Heringsfilets werden mit Zwiebelstreifen und einem Stück Gewürzgurke eingerollt und mit einem Zahnstocher oder einem Stück Schaschlikspieß fixiert.
Dann werden die Rollmöpse in ein Schraubglas gegeben und mit dem Sud übergossen.
Wichtig ist, dass keine Stelle „trocken“ bleibt. Der Mops muss schwimmen.
Danach wird das Glas verschraubt. Die kalt eingeweckten Möpse müssen jetzt mindestens 3-4 Wochen an einem dunklen und Kühlen Ort (z.B. Keller) ruhen.
Erst nach dieser Zeit sind die Rollmöpse gut durchzogen und können verzehrt werden.


*Räucherhering (Bückling)*

Die ausgenommen Heringe für ca. 12 Stunden in eine 5 Prozentige Salzlake (10 Liter Wasser + 500 Gramm Salz) geben. Um eine schöne Farbe und ein kräftiges Raucharoma zu erhalten, geben Sie noch 1-2 ml Hickory Raucharoma hinzu. Wichtig ist, dass die Heringe noch mit Kopf sind.
Je nach Geschmack und Können - können diese auch unausgenommen bleiben.
Vor dem Räuchern werden die Heringe noch einmal mit kaltem Wasser abgespült und danach trocken getupft bzw. angetrocknet bis diese sich etwa Pergamentartig anfassen damit diese nicht reißen. 
Der Räucherofen wird zwischenzeitlich auf 90 Grad vorgeheizt. Am besten mit Buchenholz.
Es geht auch jedes andere trockenen Obstholz. Bitte aber niemals Nadelholz verwenden.
Dann werden die Heringe in den Heißen Ofen gehängt und bei etwa 60 – 90 Grad für ca. 5-8 Minuten gegart. Danach werden Buchenspäne dazugegeben damit sich ein feiner Rauch entwickelt. In diesem Rauch werden die Heringe für etwa 20- 30 Minuten geräuchert. Dabei darf die Temperatur nicht unter 50 Grad fallen.

Falls die Räucherhaken nicht reichen sollten, kann man sich mit Rouladennadeln oder aber auch Fahrradspeichen behelfen.


*Sauce nach Hausfrauenart*.

Zutaten:
1 Glas Mayonnaise
2 mittlere Äpfel
3 Gewürzgurken & 100 ml Gurkenwasser
200 ml Sahne
Salz und Pfeffer

Die Gurken, Äpfel und Zwiebeln in dünne Scheiben schneiden.
Die Mayonnaise in eine Schüssel geben und mit dem Gurkenwasser und der Sahne verrühren
Mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken. Die Gurken, Äpfel und Zwiebeln dazugeben und vorsichtig unterheben. Bei Bedarf mit Dill und Petersilie abschmecken. Die Matjesfilets bzw. die Salzheringe am besten in Mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und ebenfalls mit unterheben.
Diese „Mischung“ am besten eine Nacht an einem kühlen Ort ziehen lassen.
Als Beilage eignen sich hervorragend Pellkartoffeln oder Bratkartoffeln.



*Barbecue – Sauce:*

5 EL Worcestersauce 
5 EL Sojasauce 
½ Tl Kräuter und Gewürze wie: Chilipulver , Piment, Oregano, Ingwer, Basilikum
2 EL Senf 
8 EL Essig ( auch Apfel-Cidre ) 
250 ml geschälte Tomaten (Konserve oder frisch) 
6 EL Butter / oder Olivenöl
Den Saft einer Zitrone
½ Dose Pfirsiche oder frische Pfirsiche 
0,5- 1,0 ml Hickory Raucharoma 
½Tasse brauner Zucker 
⅛ l Ketchup 
10 EL Ananassaft 

-> ergibt ca.750 Gramm

Alle Zutaten mit einem „Zauberstab“ pürieren und aufkochen.
Die Zutaten bitte abkühlen lassen und dann das Grillgut damit in der Endphase einstreichen.
Die Barbecue Sauce hält sich auch mehrere Tage im Kühlschrank.
Selbstverständlich kann man das Grillgut auch in die Marinade einlegen.

*Aalrauchmatjes*
*Herstellung der Lake:*
1Liter Wasser
50g Reife-Intensor
100 g (ca. je nach Geschmack) Kochsalz (möglichst unjodiert) oder Meersalz
0,5-1ml Hickory Raucharoma
*Anweisung: *
Verhältnis Fisch / Lake /Reifer: 
Pro 1 kg Fischfilet -1 Liter Lake -50 Gramm Reifeintensor
Lösen Sie den Reife Intensor im Wasser auf und geben Sie das Salz sowie das Hickory Raucharoma hinzu. 
Geben sie die Filets in die Lake und lassen sie das Ganze ca. 4-6 Tage. bei einer Laketemperatur von 8 - 10° C reifen.
Die Haut der Heringe kann sofort abgezogen werden - spätestens nach zwei Tagen im Reifebad muss diese abgezogen werden.
Wichtig: Täglich 1 - 2-mal umrühren!!
Nach der Reifezeit die Filets kurz unter einem Wasserstrahl abspülen. Danach die Filets in Öl geben. Es eignet sich Sonnenblumenöl und auch Rapsöl.
Je nach Geschmack kann man jetzt noch Zwiebelringe und Kräuter, wie Dill und Senfkörner oder auch Knoblauch hinzu geben.
Je länger der Matjes im Ölbad liegt, umso weicher und zarter wird er mit der Zeit.
Lagerung: 
Bis zu 1 Monat und länger im Kühlschrank


----------



## HD4ever (21. September 2009)

*Bratheringe ins Glas ?!*

soooo ... mal rechtzeitig zum Saisonbeginn wieder hoch damit :m

kann man die Bratheringe dann auch zwecks längerer Haltbarkeit im Glas einlegen ? und wie lange würden sich die halten ?
zu kaufen gibts die doch glaub ich auch im Glas |kopfkrat
die ersten selbst gemachten Bratheringe gabs grad zum Abendbrot - richtig lecker ! 
bei der nächsten Brataktion sollen auch gern mal welche länger eingelegt werden als nur max 5-6 Wochen


----------



## aal60 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*



MarioDD schrieb:


> natürlich-sonst wären es ja keine Bratheringe...
> Anbei weitere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> *Brathering*
> ...




Haste überlesen? #6


----------



## MarioDD (22. September 2009)

*AW: Heringe einlegen - wie lange?*

...das ist dann quasi wie "einwecken".

 (doofes Wort-> "aufwecken" geht ja noch...aber "einwecken"??)

egal: die Haltbarkeit ist dann vorbei, wenn sich der Deckel wölbt.|rolleyes

Wichtig ist auch das passende Einlegegewürz...


----------

